# X58 Windows 10 issues



## Tomgang (Feb 18, 2018)

I have run windows 10 since 2015 and it ran great on my old x58 machine, but after microsoft released the creator update it has only gone one way and thats down.

After that update i have had random blue screen with something like watchdog violation, and 3 fatal crashed where i had to install every thing from shratch. Last crash happen today. I just installed a new driver cause the old one where outdated and my weekly deleting of old files and virus scan.

Then restarted pc and then it just hang in a reboot and after some attemps it tryed auto boot fix and that cut not do any thing about. So hard reset pc and now pc cut not even find boot drive any more and that has happen 3 times now with fatal crash with out no reason with in a few monfhs second crash happen back in december 2017 and before creator update it ran flawless on my pc. Microsoft has screwed some thing up with creator update and the creator update has made wondows 10 to dam unstable for my taste.

So now my patiens its over for now and my nerves cant take any more of it so ass we speak i am rolling back to windows 7 again after else have using windows 10 since august 2015.

Have other had same problem or problems that made windows 10 crash with out any gopd reason for the crash and no way to recover it with even cmd or system restore funktion?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 18, 2018)

No problems here. Id look at the hardware and software before i blamed windows though. 

Then again, it is on quite an old platform as well... so... 


...but again no issues here, but i dont have x58 on w10 either.


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> So hard reset pc and *now pc cut not even find boot drive any more* and that has happen 3 times now


There's your reason for Windows malfunctioning - it's hardware, not a Windows problem. Check the connections to the boot drive are solid and then see if it finds it. If not, try another SATA port and perhaps a different SATA cable. If nothing you do helps the BIOS to see the drive, then you have a bad drive which must be replaced.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 18, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> No problems here. Id look at the hardware and software before i blamed windows though.
> 
> Then again, it is on quite an old platform as well... so...
> 
> ...



I dont think this is hardware or software related. As told problems came after creator update came out last year. Before that i ran windows 10 for about 2 years with any problem only the one year planned format c.

And ssd/hdd are good.



qubit said:


> There's your reason for Windows malfunctioning - it's hardware, not a Windows problem. Check the connections to the boot drive are solid and then see if it finds it. If not, try another SATA port and perhaps a different SATA cable. If nothing you do helps the BIOS to see the drive, then you have a bad drive which must be replaced.



Arh got that formulated wrong then. Boot drive is just fine. Can still be seen in bios and is not a sata ssd. My boot drive is an samsung 950 pro m.2 nvme ssd so no sata or power cable. Runs in a pcie to m.2 adaptor and windows 7 boots just fine from the same ssd right now.

I am 100 % sure it is a windows 10 related error. As told problems came after creator update, before that windows 10 ran flawless on pc.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 18, 2018)

In order to troubleshoot your going to have to try something different. Do a fresh install on a sata drive and see if you get problems


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 18, 2018)

its got to be either hardware or software or a combination of both
Roll Back the win 10 install to the last known working good copy
( It has been known that win 10 has been compatible with Older hardware and when Win 10 "Updates" that hardware that was previously compatible "Suddenly don't work and is incompatible).

if that still has problems then you got to start looking at hardware


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 18, 2018)

Jetster said:


> In order to troubleshoot your going to have to try something different. Do a fresh install on a sata drive and see if you get problems



I have delete windows 10 completely and is now running windows 7 and will try that out and see if that is more stable.



dorsetknob said:


> its got to be either hardware or software or a combination of both
> Roll Back the win 10 install to the last known working good copy
> if that still has problems then you got to start looking at hardware



Cut not roll back windows 10. As told told it whas completely unfixable and i have delete windows 10 and is not trying out windows 7 and see if that is more reliable. If that also crash over time then yes its a hardware relate problem. But for now i am more sure its a windows 10 related error.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I dont think this is hardware or software related.


Pixie dust, then??? I mean, know of nothing else that goes in a system.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 18, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> ...but again no issues here, but i dont have x58 on w10 either.


+1

And, I have a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R and a Core™ i7-950... running windows latest insider build with no problems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> watchdog violation



This specific issue is generally related to anything that is a hardware device. specifically

CPU
GPU
Motherboard

watchdog violations are driver responses not keeping in sync (watered down explination) so your issue lies with the driver itself or hardware failure. Since your x58 this should be simple.

Run the intel processor diagnostic tool
OCCT or some other cpu stress software to see if it fails.

If it does your issue is either CPU or motherboard related

Then run something like memtest64
or another memtest software to check RAM.

If this fails its either motherboard or RAM related.

Lastly run OCCT
or another GPU stress test to check stability. Though generally watchdog violations and driver issues manifest themselves with GPUs as TDR failures so I think you are fine here.

If any of these fail you can attempt to boot into safe mode and run atleast the memory or CPU stress tests. Since these use base drivers it should help you identify if this is a hardware or software issue.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> My boot drive is an samsung 950 pro m.2 nvme ssd so no sata or power cable. Runs in a pcie to m.2 adaptor



You're running a boot drive configuration that is just barely supported.  Besides that, Watchdog Timeout, in my experience is almost always related to unstable hardware.  Unstable CPU overclock or unstable RAM are the most common culprits.  And of course, an unstable CPU or RAM could very easily lead to a corrupt boot drive.

Heck, you are running an old CPU, it is very likely that you have finally got to the point that it is degrading and isn't stable at the clocks/voltages it used to be.

Edit: Solaris17 beat me to it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> After that update i have had random blue screen with something like watchdog violation, and 3 fatal crashed where i had to install every thing from shratch.



That's typically caused by a CPU overclock , the update must have introduced something that exposes an unstable overclock that wasn't revealed before. Try going back to stock clocks.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Pixie dust, then??? I mean, know of nothing else that goes in a system.





Solaris17 said:


> This specific issue is generally related to anything that is a hardware device. specifically
> 
> CPU
> GPU
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> You're running a boot drive configuration that is just barely supported.  Besides that, Watchdog Timeout, in my experience is almost always related to unstable hardware.  Unstable CPU overclock or unstable RAM are the most common culprits.  And of course, an unstable CPU or RAM could very easily lead to a corrupt boot drive.
> 
> Heck, you are running an old CPU, it is very likely that you have finally got to the point that it is degrading and isn't stable at the clocks/voltages it used to be.
> 
> Edit: Solaris17 beat me to it.



The plan is for now trying out with windows 7 and if that eventually also fails. Then i will be looking in to hardware related issiues and the bsod i mentien seems to have dissapier with later updates, but fatal crashes is still a problem. Now i will test with windows 7. If no errors when it is windows 10 related. If it crash with windows 7 also, then there is no dout it is hardware problem. Then i must test for stability and other errors.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> then its windows 10 that screws up



I mean thats not really how it works. If an Os is less sensitive to hardware failure moving too it is not technically a fix.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 19, 2018)

I think i have found the culprit to all my troubles. 

Im using a software called driver tuner. That can auto detect out of date drivers. Windows 10 crashed after a restart right after i had run driver tuner.

Today i just used driver tuner in my new fresh windows 7 install. Restarted and the goddam same thing happened. Showing windows loge, frezeed and then hello restart loop.

Driver tuner is here by deleted and i am giving windows 10 a second chance.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you for closing the loop and providing the solution! I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thank you for closing the loop and providing the solution! I'm glad it worked out for you.



This! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2018)

And ANOTHER nail goes in the coffin for these 3rd party driver update apps...

Anyway, glad it was an easy fix!


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2018)

I dit some researh on this software and look what i found. Its fucking malware its looks like. Stay away from this crap, you just end up destroying your windows install with no chance of recovery and losing files. It destroyed my windows 10 and 7 install.

Read the 4 comments at buttom.

http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/DriverTuner-12864-program.aspx

And else these links tells it all.

https://forums.malwarebytes.com/topic/216797-removal-instructions-for-drivertuner/

https://www.im-infected.com/rogue/how-to-remove-drivertuner.html

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.drivertuner.com

Again stay away from this software. Trust me, it will give you more truoble than help you. And yeah you guys where right it whas a driver/third party software problem and not windows but neither hardware related and that is great cause x58 has never failed me before and neither this time.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 20, 2018)

Use snappy driver installer origin.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2018)

Glad you sorted it. For the record I'm on X58 too and have zero issues.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Use snappy driver installer origin.



Will take a look at it. thanks.



Fluffmeister said:


> Glad you sorted it. For the record I'm on X58 too and have zero issues.



Good to know. I dit not have any problems either before. But then i thinking of it, i started using driver tuner just about the same time windows 10 creator update rolled out. So where i really whas thingking it whas the creator update that gave me the troubles, it turned out to be driver tuner causing all the crashes aparantly.


----------



## jimtdavis (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm a little late to the party but in 2018 Microsoft stopped supporting X58 chipset due to Non UEFI bios major security issue. Windows 10 did work until 2018 and now it's dead. The first generation i7 were great and are still good except running some current software is out. The best thing you can hope for with LGA1366 X58 is running Hackintosh after using a Windows 10 disk to change MDR to GPT so you can install the new Mac OS. That is what my really great 6 core will become after I spend thousands of dollars to buy a new system.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 10, 2020)

jimtdavis said:


> I'm a little late to the party but in 2018 Microsoft stopped supporting X58 chipset due to Non UEFI bios major security issue. Windows 10 did work until 2018 and now it's dead. The first generation i7 were great and are still good except running some current software is out. The best thing you can hope for with LGA1366 X58 is running Hackintosh after using a Windows 10 disk to change MDR to GPT so you can install the new Mac OS. That is what my really great 6 core will become after I spend thousands of dollars to buy a new system.



You are indeed late to the party... Just over 2 years. 

My problem whas the driver tuner software. I'm still using win 10 on X58 to this day. I have since then only had minor issues with windows 10, that got fixed with later updates. All in all windows 10 runs overall just fine on X58. 

And I can say for sure that I am not going to Mac OS of different reasons.

I need windows 10 for my Nvme SSD I use in my X58 system and besides windows 7 don't get updates and I don't like windows 8 and also as I play games windows is the best choise. Mac OS dit not had good game support a few years ago, but don't know how that is Today throw.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Aug 10, 2020)

jimtdavis said:


> I'm a little late to the party but in 2018 Microsoft stopped supporting X58 chipset due to Non UEFI bios major security issue. Windows 10 did work until 2018 and now it's dead. The first generation i7 were great and are still good except running some current software is out. The best thing you can hope for with LGA1366 X58 is running Hackintosh after using a Windows 10 disk to change MDR to GPT so you can install the new Mac OS. That is what my really great 6 core will become after I spend thousands of dollars to buy a new system.



Windows 10 runs fine for me on X58, with updates on and everything...not sure what you are on about, if I am honest.


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 10, 2020)

No problems with my x58 system.
Gaming and benchmarks work goodish.
Slow cpu is killing the graphics card


----------



## jimtdavis (Aug 11, 2020)

You doing any video editing? I tried it and my system started acting wacky. Did you use windows 8.1 drivers?


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 11, 2020)

No drivers for anything other than the graphics


----------



## dbaylerg (Aug 13, 2020)

***** X58 Chipset & Windows 10 Solution ******

I believe the solution for running Windows 10 with an X58 chipset is to go into your BIOS and *disable *
*Intel VT-d (Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O)*

If you read this article you will see there are several technologies from Intel for support of virtualization but only the VT-d portion was causing issues for me.





						Overview of the Intel VT Virtualization Features - Thomas-Krenn-Wiki
					

This article will explain the various components of Intel Virtualization Technology (Intel VT).




					www.thomas-krenn.com
				




I am using an Asus Rampage Gene III with the X58 chipset.  I was unable to upgrade beyond Windows 10 - 1803.  However, after disabling the Intel VT-d on my bios I was able to upgrade.  I also performed a clean install of Windows 10 - 2004

As confirmation of this I went back into my BIOS and turned Intel VT-d back on and the computer hangs on boot.  Turn it off again and everything boots just fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> but after microsoft released the creator update it has only gone one way and thats down.


I hate to tell you, but this is not limited to X58. This has happened on many platforms. This is because Microsoft keeps mucking about with the hardware driver specifications.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 17, 2021)

dbaylerg said:


> ***** X58 Chipset & Windows 10 Solution ******
> 
> I believe the solution for running Windows 10 with an X58 chipset is to go into your BIOS and *disable *
> *Intel VT-d (Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O)*
> ...


Sorry to bump the thread as just wondering about the same thing as I'm on the windows 10 21h1 with the vt-d disabled if I turned on the vt-d it hangs the os as described above. This is the reason why it hangs is something to do with some asus motherboards have a buggy implementation of Intel VT-d as link below on post #277








						Meltdown and Spectre Patched BIOS for X58 Motherboards
					

Hey @Regeneration . Would it be possible if you can mod the Gigabyte G1 Sniper F2 (final) bios please? The one you have on here is the F4E which is beta, and after doing numerous tests the F2 bios has much better performance. The official link is here...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Sorry to bump the thread as just wondering about the same thing as I'm on the windows 10 21h1 with the vt-d disabled if I turned on the vt-d it hangs the os as described above. This is the reason why it hangs is something to do with some asus motherboards have a buggy implementation of Intel VT-d as link below on post #277
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose. Works like a charm on my Rampage III Extreme when VT-d is disabled. I had the exactly same problem when it was enabled.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

This problem also existed on certain HP and Dell workstations with X58, which caused a BIOS update for them. I personally disable the Virtualization support as I've never had a need for it, even when running VMs.


----------

